# Maximus VI Extreme pushes 4770K to 7GHZ!



## sumonpathak (Oct 3, 2013)

So i was random surfing and this came into my attention

Quoting since am too lazy today 



> What was that about a 2V limit on Haswell CPUs? Yea ROG motherboards ignore it so extreme overclockers can do stuff like this. The 7174MHz took almost *three volts* (VCCIN) from the Maximus VI Extreme pulsing through that Core i7 4770K!
> Well done to the HKEPC + OCLab.ru comb0-team of John, 12, Mad and Smoke for having the watermelon-sized man-bits to attempt it. Validation link here.
> EDIT: Smoke contacted us to note  that it’s 3V VCCIN with just over 2V VCore voltage (so still breaking  the limit), however he still pointed out that to achieve such a setting  ‘ROG was best’.



Source: 7174MHz 4770K On Maximus VI Extreme! | Republic of Gamers

i guess i can reference this when people diss me for recommending ROG.

Validation link 

*valid.canardpc.com/cache/banner/62vh6r.png

EDIT: i posted before...but i guess it got scrapped by mistake.


----------



## d3p (Oct 3, 2013)

Why is it showing "i7 4770k is single core & single Thread" ???

*i.imgur.com/0TQX8V6.png


----------



## sumonpathak (Oct 3, 2013)

as its a CPU-Z run...even one core validations are sufficient.


----------

